# Mosquito Lake Catfish



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm relatively new to fishing Mosquito as this is my first year. I've done my fair share of crappie and walleye fishing with some success early. I'm tired of trolling for miles to hope for the hopes of a walleye or two in this hot weather. So, I want to change the pace up and do some cat-fishing. 

I am thinking about trying the north end in the shallows near Smith's Run or Pikey Bay after dark. I'm thinking about having a rod rigged for flat-heads and one for channels using bluegill for the flatties and cut bait, shrimp, and livers for channels. 

Any advice on location and baits would be much appreciated.

Also, has anybody had any experience with jugging the north end?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Try slip floats and set the depth 8-10 fow and just drift.
Shrimp is always a good choice as is cut bait.
You should do very well!!


----------



## tom Carroll (Dec 8, 2016)

Always do well with chunks of hotdog around the picnic area by the beach old man showed me that trick must have something to do with everyone thrown half eaten ones from the grills


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Did well earlier this year with just a jighead and half a nightcrawler at Pymatuning. Deep stump fields held a lot of fish. Caught a ton of 1-2lb catfish and the occasional walleye or perch. Mostly caught catfish though.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Years ago we jugged the north end and fished with big creek chubs at the same time...we caught 6-8 small channel cats one night- two on jugs . The jug thing was not much fun, I'd rather have the fight on a pole then a a 8ft rope and milk carton


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

tom Carroll said:


> Always do well with chunks of hotdog around the picnic area by the beach old man showed me that trick must have something to do with everyone thrown half eaten ones from the grills


my buddy has a pond with cats and hotdogs out fish worms and stink bait 4 to 1 every time. not sure why but they work great!


----------



## tom Carroll (Dec 8, 2016)

TRY PUTTING THEM IN A ZIPLOCK BAG WITH SOME GARLIC POWDER AND JELLO FOR WHATEVER COLOR YOU WANT WORKS GOOD


----------

